# Program that will let you know your Sun Sign!



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 18, 2009)

```
/**
 * People can know their sun sign and lucky number, colour etc from this program..
 *
 * Disc_Junkie
 * 1.0
 */
import java.io.*;
public class Astro
{
    public static void display()throws IOException
    {
     
        InputStreamReader ireader = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(ireader);
        System.out.println("WELCOME TO THE ASTROLOGY SUN SIGN DEPARTMENT");
        System.out.println("--------------------------------------------");
        System.out.println("Please enter your name: ");
        String Name = br.readLine();
        
        System.out.println("Please enter your date of birth: ");
        String date = br.readLine();
        int date1 = Integer.parseInt(date);
        System.out.println("Please enter your month of birth: ");
        String month = br.readLine();
        int month1 = Integer.parseInt(month);
        if(month1>=3 && date1>=21 || month1<=4 && date1<=19)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Aries(Mesha)");
      
            System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Tuesday ");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 9,18,27");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Red");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Ruby, Diamond");
          
        }
        else if(month1>=4 && date1>=20 || month1<=5 && date1<=20)
        {
             System.out.println(" Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Taurus(Brish)");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Friday, Monday ");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 6,15,4");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Blue");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Turquoise");
          


 }
        else if(month1>=5 && date1>=21 || month1<=6 && date1<=21)
        {
             System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Gemini(Mithun)");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Wednesday ");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 5,14,23");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Orange, Yellow");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Topaz, Emerald");
            
}
        else if(month1>=6 && date1>=22 || month1<=7 && date1<=22)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Cancer(Karkat)");
           System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Monday, Thursday ");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 2,7,11");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Orange, White");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Pearl, Moon Stone");
            
           }
        else if(month1>=7 && date1>=23 || month1<=8 && date1<=22)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Leo(Singha)");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Sunday ");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 1, 4, 10");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Gold, Orange");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Diamond, Amber");

 }
        else if(month1>=8 && date1>=23 || month1<=9 && date1<=22)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Virgo(Kanya)");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Wednesday ");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 5, 14, 23");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Orange, White");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Topaz");


}
        else if(month1>=9 && date1>=23 || month1<=10 && date1<=22)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Libra(Tula)");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Friday ");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 6, 15, 24");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Blue, Green");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Sapphire");
       }
        else if(month1>=10 && date1>=23 || month1<=11 && date1<=21)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Scorpio(Brishchik)");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Tuesday ");
              System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 9, 18, 27");
              System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Scarlet, Red");
              System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Bloodstone");
       }
        else if(month1>=11 && date1>=22 || month1<=12 && date1<=21)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Sagittarius(Dhanu)");
              System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Thursday ");
               System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 3, 12, 21");
               System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Violet, Purple");
               System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Amethyst and Topaz");



}
         else if(month1>=12 && date1>=22 || month1<=1 && date1<=19)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Capricorn(Makar)");
             System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Saturday");
                System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 1, 4, 8");
                System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Brown, Steel");
                System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Dark Sapphire");

}
         else if(month1>=1 && date1>=20 || month1<=2 && date1<=18)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Aqaurius(Kumbha)");
              System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Sunday and Saturday");
                 System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 4, 8, 13");
                 System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Blue, Green");
                 System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Opal and Aquamarine");
}
         else if(month1>=2 && date1>=19 || month1<=3 && date1<=20)
        {
            System.out.println("Therefore Mr. "+Name+" ,your Zodiac Sun Sign is Pisces(Meen)");
            System.out.println(" Lucky Day: Thursday and Monday");
                  System.out.println(" Lucky Number: 3, 7, 12");
                  System.out.println(" Lucky Colour: Purple, Violet");
                  System.out.println(" Lucky Stone: Emerald, Pearls");
        }
          {
            
            
            System.out.println("Thankyou for visitng! Please visit ganeshaspeaks.com for more");
 }
}
}
```
_I have coded it using BlueJ Java IDE. I was thinking of writing it from a long time. Please review it and tell if it's useful and if I could have have improvised it. Thanks!  _


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Great Software but i dont think that Year of Birth is needed


----------



## mahesh (Jun 18, 2009)

no  need to ask the year of birth. There is nothing to do with that year.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Great Software but i dont think that Year of Birth is needed





maheshr said:


> no  need to ask the year of birth. There is nothing to do with that year.



Ok Removed!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

No need for Name as well coz the Script doesnt print out Name.
It uses "You".

You could either remove name or add the line
"Mr. X's Zodiac Sun Sign is ------"


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> No need for Name as well coz the Script doesnt print out Name.
> It uses "You".
> 
> You could either remove name or add the line
> "Mr. X's Zodiac Sun Sign is ------"



Yes Good Idea! 

EDIT: Done!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Now, why don't you compile it and attach an executable for all those people who don't know their sunsigns?


----------

